# PLL 4046 para PSPICE 9.1 Student



## carlosjga (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro, vamos, me acabo de registrar...
Necesito simular en PSPICE 9.1 Student un modulador y demodulador FM basado en CI4046 para el cual necesito un PLL 4046. Tengo entendido que en versiones extendidas de PSPICE viene en la librería el componente CD4046. Ojalá me pudieseis ayudar, os estaría muy agradecidos. Añado que todo esto es para el entorno "Schematics", no para capture. 

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## carlosjga (Mar 25, 2010)

gracias a todos por la ayuda. con dios, muy buenas


----------

